# Reaction (the roleplay)



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a weird idea for a roleplay, and wanted to see if it would work...

The rule is:

you can only post in reaction to what somebody has made you do, and by the end of your post, you must make somebody do something else... if you get what I mean..

I will start it off with...

*i will use <>to mean the next persons name in this first post*

I dived over the rubble to behind a fallen wall, removed the magazine from my gun, and replaced it with a full one, then i turned round and peeked over the wall, only to be shot at by <>. I dived to the sideof the wall and fired several shots at <>, one of which hit <>'s leg and they fell over, I rolled to cover behind another wall.

(M)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

zacee felt the round hit his leg he crumpled over onto the floor behind the rubble , using his advanced bullet targeting system he found the general direction the bullet came from and threw a grenade over there , he then dragged himself across the floor to a small sheltered ditch


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris saw the grenade bounce on the ground with a tink, tink, tink. The pin was abscent. "GRENADE, GET DOWN!!!" Shouted chris as he dived behind a crate, just as the grenade exploded, collapsing a nearby wall. "Alright, suppressing fire on that position," shouted chris to some accompanying soldiers. Bullets ricocheted off the rubble, where the injured zacee lay. Chris flanked round, sticking to cover so he was unseen. He got to the optimum fire position and shouted "HANDS IN THE AIR."


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Then Deadman walks up behind Chris and smashes him over the back of the head with a glass bottle making him fall to the floor.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

just as deadman was about to strike at chris again, I fired a singled, silenced shot through his neck and dragged the body into a hiding posistion. I returned to chris and bandaged the cut on his head. Just as i lift him up a bullet flies past me from another one of the buildings nearby. "Snipers! get in cover!" I aim my sniper at where i think the shot came from and sure enough, there he is, i take 2 shots and return to cover with Chris.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

But Deadmans neck heals itself and he then gets up, grabs a grenade launcher, and fires into the other building, making sure that everybody in that building is dead he then throws furniture out of the window to his mates to block the doors before throwing a Carbon Monoxide grenade through a window which blew shut leaving them with no air vents to help them to avoid death. (Does that make sense?)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(ish, deadman) "Thanks," said chris, still rubbing his head "My squad will move up and eliminate enemy resistance on the way to the main objective (ooc: where we heading?), and you take care of the snipers. Keep 'em busy, and we'll get rid of-" Chris crumpled as a shot struck his arm, blood trickled down, drenching the single bar of 2nd lieutenant.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Deadman looked to see where it had come from and it had come from the very top window. He quickly went up to the top of the building and got his rocket launcher out and blew the window (and his head) into a billion small pieces.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I pointed towards the building on the other side of the very wide street. "strike now!", several missiled piled into the building, there wasnt much left, a single man managed to run out, on fire as expected, only to be mown down by my bolt pistol. I helped Chris to his feet and replied "take position over there, we will assault the bunker!"


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Then Deadman finds a jetpack and flys over to the rubble that was once a building and checks for any remaining survivors and then he saw a bomb. So he flew to the other building to notify magician847 and Chris before making his way out to India where it was safe.


----------

